# RuffWear Harness



## Bessie7o7 (Jan 1, 2010)

Anybody have any opinions on these.

Web Master? Dog Harness ? Five Point Training and Lifting Harness - from Ruff Wear

I'm looking into buying a springer bike attachment or something like it. So I have been researching harness to use with it. I know a harness is way better then a collar for any type of pulling. I started searching Bike/Ski joring and other types of pulling sports. I found a bunch of weight pulling harnesses and other X back type harnesses that seam to be great for pulling but not for anything else. These RuffWear harnesses look like they would be good for much more but also provide the support needed to pull a little bit. 

My dog wouldn't be pulling me on the bike but more running along with me. When we went out for a test run to see how she would do next to the bike we used a flat collar while holding the leash. She kept the leash tight and only pulled a little bit, So I think this would work out nicely. Anybody see any draw backs to this as opposed to a real race ready pulling harness. 

Thank you
Jeremy


----------



## stajbs (Jun 5, 2010)

Jeremy,

I thought, but could be mistaken, that the Springer had a special harness to go along with it, in order to insure a proper hook-up point. With the springer I am inclined to say the X-back, H-back or weight pulling harnesses are not going to give you the proper hook up spot. The racing harnesses have hook-up points at the top of the base of the dogs tail, and weight pull harnesses hook up even further back behind the rear legs. These harnesses are also made for the dog to be able to lean into them and have the weight pulled from the chest/shoulder, and then over the back. I used a springer once and a friend gave me the proper harness, but I will have to ask where they got the harness. I think if I had used a racing harness it would have been a royal pain to control the dog and bike with a springer. My guys are used to leaning into a harness and pulling forward. Wherever you are purchasing your springer I would look for the appropriate harness if they have them, if not feel free to PM me and I will gladly ask our friend and look around for you. Shoot I've got about 10 extra harnesses but none would serve your purpose...


----------



## Bessie7o7 (Jan 1, 2010)

I guess I must have missed the attachment point difference (there I go missing the obvious again... LOL). 

After reading some of the reviews on the springer it looks like most people say the harness that comes along with it is really cheaply made. A lot of the reviewers recommend buying a different one. This is the one on there site and i dont think its the same as the one that comes in the box EzyDog Harness

I think as long as the attachment point is on the back it should keep the dog at your side, Right?

Jeremy


----------



## stajbs (Jun 5, 2010)

Jeremy,

Nah, when just venturing into the whole dog pulling in harness thing, you step into a new world. Different harnesses work better for different dogs, for different purposes etc. etc. 

Yes, you want that hook up point on the back if you use the springer. I saw the harness you mentioned. I wonder if you used a sled dog supply company to get your springer if they might not make their own harness which may be of better quality. Later tonight(since I seem to have caught the strep throat bug and plan to nap now, lol) I will look at some supply companies. Not sure if it would work, but even some of the sled dog folks have switched to a harness with a hook-up point on the top of the back nearer the shoulders, it keeps pressure off a dogs hips. Can't remember is\f it was Jeff King or Doug Swingley who sort of brought this type of harness into the forefront, but it may also work with the springer.

Like I said, when I can drag myself out of a long afternoon nap, feed and play with the dogs, I will try to poke around later tonight to see if I can find some other manufacturers for you. 

The Springer seems to work well for people, I used it with a hard pulling siberian who excelled at weight pulling and he was constantly pulling on an angle I didn't like. He was used to putting his head down and forging ahead. With the springer he did that even in the proper harness and I felt like I was constantly fighting the bike. Then again with our sibes, for them it's all about running full bore straight ahead unless directed to turn, or a rabbit crosses their path. lol

Will be in touch


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

I've read somewhere that the harness that comes with springer is very flimsy and has broken off while in use, very dangerous situation. 
Ruffwear products are great quality all around, I havent used their harness, but I do use Ezydog with Uno and its also pretty good quality, though less detailed.


----------



## Bessie7o7 (Jan 1, 2010)

This one looks pretty good. 

Alpine Outfitters - Phone/Fax: 1-360-659-3800 - We fit your dog sled equipment needs.

I believe this is the same on on another site. 

Custom-Made Padded Urban Trail Sport Dog Harness

Looks like they build harness for real sledding dogs and know there stuff.


----------



## stajbs (Jun 5, 2010)

Jeremy,

The two links you mention look good. I was going to suggest looking at Alpine Outfitters, the other one you listed, Nooksack to see if Cathy makes them or would make you one, and also Black Ice. Black Ice sort of caters to malamutes with much of their equipment but the stuff is heavy duty, and quite hardy. There are other suppliers but these are the ones I have used most often. You could probably google Nooksack and Black Ice. Between the ones you mention, the other listed and these suggestions I am sure you will come up with a well made harness for your purposes. The sled dog folks will also make them special if you have a dog with odd measurements that do not fit the norm.


----------



## Bessie7o7 (Jan 1, 2010)

I would assume my shepherd. The one in the avatar pic would be close in size to a husky type breed. She is only 62 pounds but very deep chested. I think I will end up with going with the one from alpine outfitters. I like that they mention using them for the springer and they will add optional rings for the bike attachments. They have you send in your measurements and other info and custom make the harness for your dog. I think that is just awesome. I'm sure the other Companies do the same and I will check them out as well before I make the final decision. I'm excited that I seam to be on the right track now. 

Thanks for all the help. 

Jeremy


----------



## stajbs (Jun 5, 2010)

Jeremy,

Sounds like you are headed down the proper path with a harness supplier. Your girl sounds slightly bigger than a large siberian. In racing harnesses I am usually looking at an XLg for a 50-55 pound siberian. I believe if you need to send measurements to the vendor then you should end up with a proper fit. Best of luck and keep us posted on how things go (like maybe with pics, lol)


----------

